# Steam app für Sony Ericsson c510



## acidburn1811 (7. Januar 2013)

*Steam app für Sony Ericsson c510*

Hallo,

Suche Steam app für Sony Ericsson c510 wenn es das gibt.

Fall´s ja wo kann ich´s Direckt Dl ?

Gruß,Acidburn


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Steam app für Sony Ericsson c510*

Gibt es nicht:Steam for Mobile Devices


----------



## acidburn1811 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Steam app für Sony Ericsson c510*

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das ich Itunes haben muss ??? Der sch...kommt mir nicht aufn Rechner oder Handy,sorry.

Kann man des nicht einfach irgendwo DL ?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Steam app für Sony Ericsson c510*

Gibt es für den alten Knochen nicht.
Und die andere Frage wird dir auf der Seite auch beatwortet: Nein brauchst du nicht , aber "Lesen bildet".


----------



## acidburn1811 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Steam app für Sony Ericsson c510*

Naja,zumindest komm ich per Browser auf Stream,frage war ja mal ein Versuch wert 

 "Lesen bildet" Aber nicht wenn das Jahr schon so gut anfängt und alles Eingeht/ Schrottet ( ist der Ersatzknochen )

Danke.

Gruß,Acidburn


----------

